# NEED TO CONTACT, Fred Fletcher, Cyril Riches , Kieth Bass



## DARRENBLACK (Jan 27, 2010)

can anyone who know of these men please let me know,

Darren Black


Please contact Darren by Private Message please - personal email and phone numbers removed to thwart spammers


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Darren
I knew all of them from my time with United Towing. Sadly Fred Fletcher is no longer with us, he passed away a few years ago. I don't know what happened to the other two.
You mentioned a while back about the tug 'Neptunia' and an accident that occurred when a young deckboy was lost while swimming. I remember the story going round at the time. I believe the tug was anchored in a creek in West Africa and the lad was killed by a crocodile. Fred and George Hatch told me the story, they often did a trip on the Overseas Towage tugs. Maybe Jim Barnes can throw more light on the subject


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

DARRENBLACK said:


> can anyone who know of these men please let me know,
> 
> Darren Black
> 
> ...


PM On its way, might be of some help.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Pete Bass lives next door to me i will pass this on to him sam2182sw


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Darran, I've just received the message from sam, I will contact Cyril Riches and our Keith for any info and let you know by Private Message. Fred Fletcher as Ray said has crossed the bar, Bob Skelton I think was on Neptunia,his brother John is on this site and may be able to help. 
Pete


----------



## skele (Sep 7, 2009)

DARRENBLACK said:


> can anyone who know of these men please let me know,
> 
> Darren Black
> 
> ...


if you want contact with keith bass ..you will have to ask pete bass ,who is on this site ..he knows where he is . he,s related .


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

RayJordandpo said:


> Darren
> I knew all of them from my time with United Towing. Sadly Fred Fletcher is no longer with us, he passed away a few years ago. I don't know what happened to the other two.
> You mentioned a while back about the tug 'Neptunia' and an accident that occurred when a young deckboy was lost while swimming. I remember the story going round at the time. I believe the tug was anchored in a creek in West Africa and the lad was killed by a crocodile. Fred and George Hatch told me the story, they often did a trip on the Overseas Towage tugs. Maybe Jim Barnes can throw more light on the subject


Was that Deck boy from Hull Ray, do you know his name? also do you know if this happened in the early 70's

all the best(Thumb) 
Hughesy


----------



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

Regarding the loss of the boy in West Africa.

I was with OTS at the time - on the Britonia.
en route with a dredger to the P.G. I think.

We were informed that the Neptunia had been anchored with a tow astern.
As far as is known there were a few that went swimming - the current
was a bit strong. The lad never made it back but was presumed to
have been swept under the tow - don't know where the crocodile bit
came from.

Another boy was lost some time later when there was a serious fire on
the Neptunia in New York.

Rgds,

Jim Killen


----------

